# Adès’s "The Exterminating Angel"



## kyf (Feb 1, 2017)

Have you seen Thomas Adès’s "The Exterminating Angel" on stage? What do you think of it? Would you want to see it again, ever? 

If you haven't seen it yet, would you want to see it if you had the opportunity?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not familiar with his music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kyf said:


> Have you seen Thomas Adès's "The Exterminating Angel" on stage? What do you think of it? Would you want to see it again, ever?
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, would you want to see it if you had the opportunity?


Nope , never seen it, just not my taste .


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The music is available on youtube, though not the staged performance:






I would indeed want to see it. Maybe a DVD/Bluray is coming, anyway.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Interestingly, we should see a second musical adaptation of that film in the near future.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/03/...sical-thomas-ades-opera-bunuel-fall-2017.html


----------



## kyf (Feb 1, 2017)

OK, for people who can't be bothered to google Adès's The Exterminating Angel, the opera is based on Luis Buñuel's 1962 film about people at a dinner party trapped in the mansion by a mysterious spell/curse, while some servants were aware enough to leave before that happens.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/08/22/thomas-ades-the-exterminating-angel said "The music points to a more universal anguish: the feeling of watching oneself make an irreversible mistake."

But https://www.ft.com/content/3e222760-5571-11e6-9664-e0bdc13c3bef said that "Adès's version is a safely aestheticised take on the original: more pleasurable, less disturbing." He also notes that the Salzburg opening night was half empty.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It sounds interesting, I would be open to it. I have not had the chance to listen to his music yet, though I must admit if it's atonal I don't have a lot of interest.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The title. A contradiction of terms?

No angel I've ever met!


----------



## JohnDWhite (Aug 20, 2013)

I am listening to it now and am enjoying it. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JohnDWhite said:


> I am listening to it now and am enjoying it. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


You see, this great forum brings something new every day.:angel:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

The Met has it on their program for November. I'm hoping to catch it.


----------

